
Landing AI Social Distancing Detector Demo - searchableguy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15iIV1Lff-M&feature=emb_title
======
searchableguy
Few more

0\. Detecting social distancing with AxxonSoft AI:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lddlsQtfFCM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lddlsQtfFCM)

1\. Social Distancing detection for COVID-19:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaMbB5Ly8-E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaMbB5Ly8-E)

2\. COVID19 social distancing on construction site by INDUS.AI:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPXHmS3nD3E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPXHmS3nD3E)

3.Tracking social distancing through live camera feeds and computer vision:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuS-
ybvyTT4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuS-ybvyTT4)

